# Victory 3DHV Elite Arrows (pix/review)



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

My Victory V1 3DHV Elite shafts arrived today along with the Tophat SS 60gr 1/2 Out-serts, 65gr Saunders Combo Points and an AAE Full Face 3-Under Tab.










The shafting is their .500 spine V1 (+/-.001") series that are advertised as being 5.0GPI...at their full length of 30 1/2"s EOC-EOC they all crossed the scale at 157grs each...all 6.

All 6 Tophat 1/2 Out-serts weighed spot-on at 60grs each as well....the 6 screw in points weighed 64-65grs...uni-bushings weighed 5grs...nocks weighed 6grs...and completed bare shafts (no fletchings yet) all weighed 298grs which represents 8.3GPP off my 66"/36# Das Elite/RCX100 rig....with fletchings I'm expecting to be at or just under 8.5GPP which is .5GPP more than I'd like as an optimum (for me and this rig) but I was very willing to pay that small price for the resultant smoothness of shot quality and?...

The 125grs up front (60gr inserts/65gr points) on this very light yet stiff shafting gave me a measured and calculated 18.000% F.O.C.

which means minimal fletching required which in turn will yield a very stable flying, low drag arrow that's still well within reason GPP wise...that's my best thinking anyways. LOL!

As always?...it was a pleasure to work with and assemble these premium components as first I prepped all surfaces by cleaning with 91% alcohol and then glued in the SS Tophat inserts...











Then glued the uni-bushings and installed the nocks...











and viola!....completed bare shafts...which from center of nock too end of point measured 32"s even with the uni-bushings and 1/2 Outserts installed...











And then?...in all my excitement?...I promptly went out back and loosed the first bare shaft at 15yds where the good news was it flew straight down the pipe left/right wise as expected...the bad news?...I pushed my wire flipper in to far (for these smaller diameter shafts) and failed to notice that the shaft was riding high on the wire which resulted in nock grossly low flight that caused the arrow to plane high just missing the top of my bale high and puched a neat little hole in my chain link fence corner post...but at least it was..."A Dead Center Hit" LOL!











and that arrow was toast! LOL!










after correcting my flipper arm?...all went well and as planned with the remaining 5 bare shafts flying straight too the mark and grouping up nicely.

I also ordered a 12" Ultralight Bomar Hydraulic Damped stab today in black...for this rig...should be here in a few days thanks to Gary McCain and Scott & Shielah Bomar.

Thanks for looking and L8R, Bill.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

So, what is the difference between these arrows and VAP's? They have 3D in their name. Are they somehow tailored for 3D use?

So you are getting a Bomar. It will be interesting to see what you think. A Bomar is the only short stabilizer I have ever used so I have nothing to compare it to, other than my long rods and Olympic v-bars, which is a bit unfair. 

My son likes the Bomar better than a full long rod.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> So, what is the difference between these arrows and VAP's? They have 3D in their name. Are they somehow tailored for 3D use?


Yes...the .500 spine 3DHV weighs 5.0GPI....a .500 spine VAP weighs 6.0GPI...so the 3DHV shaves 30grs of weight off the arrow....HV (High Velocity)...faster and flatter for a competitive advantage when dealing with unknown yardages.



Hank D Thoreau said:


> So you are getting a Bomar. It will be interesting to see what you think. A Bomar is the only short stabilizer I have ever used so I have nothing to compare it to, other than my long rods and Olympic v-bars, which is a bit unfair.
> 
> My son likes the Bomar better than a full long rod.


Thanks...that's great to hear Hank! 

I've heard nothing but great things a praise from those who've used them for well over 30 years now...always kind of wanted one just to see for myself...never really knew where to start looking...and never followed through....30 years ago there was no internet! LOL!....but thanks too Gary McCain & FB?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Jinks, are you saying that you don't grind your inserts/points to +/- .1 gn? I thought you were more OCD than that, particularly as a machinist 

I really like my high-end custom hunting stabs, way more than long rods


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

BarneySlayer said:


> Jinks, are you saying that you don't grind your inserts/points to +/- .1 gn? I thought you were more OCD than that, particularly as a machinist


Nope...when I lock my box at the end of the day?...it's time to go home and shoot not work more! LOL!

But I do have to admit I found time to dress out the action on my Ruger LCP .380 Auto today...










Stoned and polished the underside leading edge of my slide....











then broke the top leading edge of the corresponding lock-up surface of my breech block...











and polished out all the scoring marks on that breech block so I can see if anything is still dragging anywhere after the next firing...











but that's important...it's my EDC mouse gun. LOL! 




BarneySlayer said:


> I really like my high-end custom hunting stabs, way more than long rods


I don't do antenna stabs either...way too prissy and for some reason?...I always wind up apologizing to people! LOL!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't do what you like to do. Don't take the Bomar apart. Keep the secret safe.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

The one and only good thing that came of me destroying that first shaft was....

It sure served as testimony as to how much faith I can have in the Tophat outserts...even after centering a steel fence post....nock low...it still seems to spin as straight and true as when it was first installed.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Alrighty Then!...so I mustered up enough energy to at least go take a few live shots with the new AAE Full Face 3-Under Tab....got my 2nd tie-on nocking point down below and headed out back and here's the deal...

My biggest fear of trying out this new tab was that it would take awhile to break it in and in the meantime?...I'd be string burning my face and I'm pleased to report there was none of that and the tab felt like an old friend by shot #3...very comfortable and a very crisp and snappy loose of the string (with no facial interference or string burn) which revealed...

1. My arrows are spot-on spine/length/point weight wise.

2. But my nocking point is just a touch high however I'm not going to bother getting fussy about that until my new Bomar stab gets here as surely?...things will change.

And in light of the fact that this solidified my decision to go ahead and order up the following dozen more arrows?....I also wanted to see what sort of toll the 30grs extra arrow weight was exacting on my previous 202-203fps speeds with the .700 spine 270gr/7.5GPP Ultralights these RCX100 limbs were crushing despite only having an 80gr glue-in point so?...I broke out the chronograph and?...saw these 300gr/8.3GPP bare shafts came at a cost of about 7-8FPS...










But I'm very cool with that because these two classes stiffer .500 spine arrows are wearing 125grs up front (not 80grs) which is giving me a .500 spine full length arrow that's supporting 18.000% FOC and registering 195FPS at 36#s with a 27 3/4" DL...not too shabby...yet I can feel they are coming off the bow with a very smooth, solid feel to them like they are soaking up the energy like a sponge.

The RCX100's in size "Long" feel absolutely dreamy to me on this 21" riser so I decided to go ahead and stretch out a bit and there's not a doubt in my mind that I was drawing 28"s to register speeds in the 197-198FPS range...











but this was a mistake and is where I began over-drawing my form and did in fact slap the side of my chin a couple times with the string...enough to cause slight bleeding but I wasn't aware of such until I got back inside...wiped some sweat of my face and saw the blood...so 195FPS @ 27 3/4"s it is! LOL!


And the only problem I have with this new tab?...










is now I need to buy another one for a back up! LOL!











which I'll do when I order the following dozen of Vistory 3DHV Elite shafts, Tophat inserts and 65gr points!

Thanks for looking and L8R, Bill.


----------



## 5CardBLAZE (Apr 11, 2017)

JINKSTER said:


> My Victory V1 3DHV Elite shafts arrived today along with the Tophat SS 60gr 1/2 Out-serts, 65gr Saunders Combo Points and an AAE Full Face 3-Under Tab.
> 
> All 6 Tophat 1/2 Out-serts weighed spot-on at 60grs each as well....the 6 screw in points weighed 64-65grs...
> 
> ...




G'day, your, um, maths needs a little better effort! D-

Try [...] 60grains + 65grains = 135grains. 
Somebody has been stealing your barley.


----------



## Brainflex (Oct 21, 2006)

5CardBLAZE said:


> G'day, your, um, maths needs a little better effort! D-
> 
> Try [...] 60grains + 65grains = 135grains.
> Somebody has been stealing your barley.


Jinkster is right, 60 + 60 = 120 + 5 = 125. Try it on a calculator


----------

